# Wie Objekte von JSP nach Servlet?



## Gast (5. Dez 2006)

Hi,

ich habe ein JSP in dem Datensätze (Objekte) aufgelistet werden.
Diese kann man mit Checkboxen markieren und nach absenden des Formulars sollen diese Datensätze gelöscht werden.
Ich möchte gerne eine Referenz auf das Objekt im Servlet haben damit ich es löschen kann.
Also werte ich alle Boxen aus auf die geklickt wurde.
Habe ein String[] mit den Namen der Boxen die Markiert werden und nun muss ich irgendwie an das Objekt kommen.

Ich habe es so versucht:
request.setAttribute("1",meinObjekt)

und dann im Servlet mit request.getAttribute("1") sollte ich es wieder rausholen und löschen.
Klappte aber nicht.
Wie mache ich sowas?


----------



## SlaterB (5. Dez 2006)

wie kommst du denn von der JSP zum Servlet?
allgemein kommt nach NIE von einer JSP wieder zum Servlet,
sondern die JSP erstellt den HTML-Code, der an den Browser des Clients gesendet wird,
damit ist dann ein Request beendet,

wenn der Browser eine Antwort/ neuen Request schickt,
dann ist das logischerweise ein neuer Request,

benutze evtl die Session (session), um Objekte längerfristig zu speichern


----------



## Gast (5. Dez 2006)

Indem ich im Forumlar angebe, dass beim abschicken das Servlet aufgerufen werden soll.
Mit request.getParameter("..") kann ich auch die Formularfelder funderbar auslesen. Nur sind das ja alles String und ich möchte gerne ein Objekt im Servlet benutzen.


----------



## Gast (5. Dez 2006)

Ahh, SlaterB... mit session klappt es  Danke!


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (6. Dez 2006)

Na ja..aber es macht keinen Sinn sämtliche (eigentlich ungenutzen) Objekte in der Session zu halten.
Wenn du Objekte löschen willst dann machs anhand des Schlüssels. D.h. in dem Formular übergibst du nur den Schlüssel des Datensatzes. Das Servlet schmeißt die Daten dann aus der Datenbank.


----------

